

What happened to Google wallet, and why aren't merchants/users using it? - allbombs

Ok.. Yes, square and paypal are doing pretty well.. buy why aren't people and smb's using google wallet? I'm in Vancouver, and have yet to see one vendor using square or google wallet. What gives
======
glimcat
Usability is problematic from a user's perspective. It does nothing new, but
it increases the complication of completing the transaction.

Also, since Google has customer service approaching nonexistent, who are you
going to call if something goes wrong with the transaction or if there's
fraud?

~~~
allbombs
But what could go wrong, its only peoples hard earned money

------
tmojsa
you forgot amazon....I think out of all those companies amazon.com offers some
of the most advanced payment integration options especially for startups
trying to charge marketplace fees.

our startup <http://stuFFLiX.com> is using amazon.com we have found google
solutions unacceptably poor, even paypal did not offer what amazon did. I am
not surprised why the wallet hit the wall.

------
argumentum
I used it at jamba juice about 3 months ago. I was the first at that location,
and the whole staff came out to try and figure out how to get it to work. It
took about 1.25 man hours (15 minutes * (4 staff + me)) to use the free $10
for joining!

